
Show HN: Boilerplate for Node.js packages - diegohaz
https://github.com/diegohaz/nod
======
diegohaz
Author here.

This is an opinionated boilerplate that I use to create my own packages [1].

Feedback is appreciated.

[1]
[https://github.com/diegohaz?tab=repositories](https://github.com/diegohaz?tab=repositories)

